# Anyone here around high park in TO that want to do a fellow DWT guy a favor?



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

This is my little sisters house and she is asking me for advise on the drywall. So far I've come up with; ummmm, hmmm, your gonna need some con-fill, and just get dad to fly me out and have all that **** torn out when I get there. None of those really work. So any advise on this, or anybody close to high park that wants to pop in and get them on track? They are on a pretty limited budget as she is a painter (pictures not walls) and her guy just recently started a custom woodworking shop, other wise. Would say just hire a decent contractor.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks like we need to go on a road trip I will bring my trailer and Los up the tools I'm good to go jn 15 mins


----------



## BlackPlasterinh (Apr 18, 2013)

647-7669308 Andrew Morrissey, he is a good friend of mine, it only looks like a few sheets?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn to late, they did it themselves. I cringe at the thought of what it looks like. But they said it turned out good.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Wtf?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have fixed way worse than that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i have fixed way worse than that.


Carpentaper is back:thumbup:

Are you living in the land of sheep yet



If you are, let me know, there's something I want you to do to Kiwiman:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Carpentaper is back:thumbup:
> 
> Are you living in the land of sheep yet
> 
> ...


Like what? get a pic of my face to photoshop? or were you thinking something more sinister :sneaky2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm still here in BC. We did just sell our condo but we won't be leaving Richmond anytime soon. I decided that it would be too risky to up and move my family somewhere without ever visiting first. 

I got burned out on drywall for a little while. I got underbid too many times and was just bummed on it so I focused on carpentry more. I then got tired of working for myself and making less than i would as an employee so I got a job as a deficiency carpenter for a large construction company that does high rises. I have been there for four weeks and I am really liking it. There is no shortage of work as there is a ton of horrible work to fix. I have been doing more drywall work there than anything. The drywall crews work comes out OKish in the end but their process is so bad that I will start another thread to describe the methods.


----------

